# fishing holiday in Ireland



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we are looking to have an holiday in Ireland probably in the northern part, we are going with our friends and their 15 year old twin boys, both husbands and twins want to fish, we 2 girls will probably potter about, 

anyone been fishing in that area can reccomend a site with holiday lets, we want a cottage to to sleep 6 or 2 statics for a week in August, we will be going in the camper & them in their car, its just suggestions we need as I can't find anything with fishing on the doorstep, on google

maybe I am looking in the wrong place  :roll: 

I know there will be someone on here somewhere that can throw a few ideas our way, we don't want to sleep in the van this time, a bit of space needed to share meals etc.

thanks, Anne


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Fishing N. Ireland.*

Try "Killyhevlin Chalets" on the web which are on Lough Erne, Co Fermanagh. I know nothing about fishing but I believe this area is popular with that fraternity.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Anne
The best way is to use 
Google.ie

Then you would get the likes of

http://www.letsholiday.ie/

and many others including fishing. I do not fish but know there are many places.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Spent many hours just south of the border in the ROI Co. Cavan has a huge amount of water to fish on the doorstep, Killeshandra is an ideal base with plenty of Self catering accommodation

Fishing


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

We go for 2 weeks every year to the south though, we fish the Arva Festival and the Gawna Festival, as a base I would recommend the village of Arva (Arvagh) we stay at Castlerosse with Hilda Sheridan, a place in the south which would fit your request would be Killykeen Forest Park, which has self catering Log Cabins

Best Regards
Broom


----------

